# Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz



## Freakless08 (2. September 2011)

*Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Ab sofort bietet der Heise Verlag eine Möglichkeit an Facebook Buttons mit verbesserten Datenschutzmaßnahmen einzubinden.
Hierbei wird erst einmal ein inaktiver "Gefällt mir" Button eingeblendet, welcher erst einmal mit einem Klick darauf aktiviert werden muss. Anschließend kann man mit einem weiteren Klick das "Gefällt mir" an Facebook übertragen.
Der Heise Verlag bietet diese Art der Verlinkung auch anderen Webseiten zum einbinden an um so den Datenschutz zu erhöhen. Unterstützt werden neben Facebook auch Google+ sowie Twitter.

*Hintergrund*
Allein durch das Laden des "Gefällt mir" Button auf diversen Internetseiten (darunter auch PCGH) werden bereits Nutzerdaten an Facebook übertragen (IP, welche Seiten besucht wurden, Cookies) ohne das man überhaupt auf den Button drücken muss. Hierbei reicht allein das Laden der Bilddatei.

2 Klicks für mehr Datenschutz | c't


----------



## PixelSign (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

schön das es noch betreiber gibt die sich über datenschutz gedanken machen


----------



## Hackman (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Gute Idee! Warum ist Facebook da nicht selbst drauf gekommen? Ah halt, die haben ja kein Interesse an Datenschutz! 
Also PCGH, auf gehts, einbauen!!!


----------



## orangebutt (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

das heise etwas richtig macht, sieht man auch daran, dass facebook sich jetzt öffentlich über dieses system beschwert hat:
heise online - Facebook beschwert sich über datenschutzfreundlichen 2-Klick-Button


----------



## Adam West (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



orangebutt schrieb:


> das heise etwas richtig macht, sieht man auch daran, dass facebook sich jetzt öffentlich über dieses system beschwert hat:
> heise online - Facebook beschwert sich über datenschutzfreundlichen 2-Klick-Button


 
Sind die Leute von Facebook bescheuert? Facebook Sprecherin: 





> In Absatz I.8 wird untersagt Funktionen von Facebook nachzuahmen.


 - denen geht es doch nur darum, das die keine Informationen mehr erhalten. Erst eine dreiste Funktion, zum beschaffe privater Daten einbauen und sich dann beschweren, wenn dagegen vorgegangen wird!?


----------



## Hackman (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Lol, wenn im Heise Forum nicht so viele arrogante Nerds und Trolle (diese Kombi muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen) unterwegs wären, würde ich gerne die Komments zur Facebook-Beschwerde lesen. Facebook weiß wohl nicht mit wem sie sich da anlegen - meiner Meinung nach ist Heise DIE Plattform für alle Computerversteher. Wenn sie es drauf anlegen, und Heise zwingen den Button zu entfernen bzw. ihn sperren, wird das bestimmt noch ein Echo geben auf Blogs und Webseiten, selbst SPON ist da ja empfänglich für solche Themen... es wird nichts gutes über Facebook zu lesen sein


----------



## jensi251 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Gute Idee


----------



## Pokerclock (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



Hackman schrieb:


> Facebook weiß wohl nicht mit wem sie sich da anlegen - meiner Meinung nach ist Heise DIE Plattform für alle Computerversteher. Wenn sie es drauf anlegen, und Heise zwingen den Button zu entfernen bzw. ihn sperren, wird das bestimmt noch ein Echo geben auf Blogs und Webseiten, selbst SPON ist da ja empfänglich für solche Themen... es wird nichts gutes über Facebook zu lesen sein



Zumal Heise auch nicht davor zurückschreckt vor Gericht zu ziehen. Gefallen lassen die sich sicher nichts.


----------



## Larsen (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



			
				Heise online schrieb:
			
		

> *2. Update*
> Mittlerweile äußerte sich erneut Tina Kulow von Facebook Deutschland. In einem Tweet schrieb sie: "Um  es klar zu stellen: 2-klick-Button ist nicht ideal - aber kein Problem.  Nur ein Like-Button der grafisch so tut als ob er einer ist, ist nicht  ok. Das ist alles." Nachdem heise online dem Button für den ersten  Click, der die Like-Funktion aktiviert, ein verändertes Design gegeben  hat, sollte demnach der weiteren Nutzung des 2-Click-Buttons durch heise  online und andere Websites auch von Seiten Facebooks nichts mehr im  Wege stehen.


Schaut soweit ganz gut aus* 

(heise online - Facebook beschwert sich über datenschutzfreundlichen 2-Klick-Button [2. Update])
*


----------



## Kev95 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Extrem geiler Zug von Heise.
Macht das Facebooksystem platt!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Also ich hab die facebook buttons auf den Seiten die ich häufiger besuche via adblock deaktiviert... reicht das um sicherer zu sein ?


----------



## negert (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> reicht das um sicherer zu sein ?


 
Ich denke schon. Der button wird quasi im vornherein blockiert. Allerdings gibt es ja durchaus seiten, die du nicht blockiert hast. Das macht den guten Ansatz eigentlich wieder weg. Oder kannst du den Button ganz deaktivieren? (sodass er auf allen Seiten erkannt wird und unterdrückt wird?)

Datenschutz ist halt so ne sache bei Facebook. Ich bin für den "Doppelklick-Gefällt-mir-Button". Auch wenn Facebook da anderer Meinung sein wird


----------



## Namaker (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> Also ich hab die facebook buttons auf den Seiten die ich häufiger besuche via adblock deaktiviert... reicht das um sicherer zu sein ?


 Wenn, dann müsstest du den Button vom FB Server allgemein blocken.


----------



## Hackman (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Naja, du musst halt nicht den Button (als Grafik) blocken, sondern die Verbindung zu den Servern. Kannst du mit Sicherheit googlen wie man das mit Adblock hinbekommt.


----------



## DarkMo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

na wenn man mittels noscript zum bsp facebook generell ned erlaubt (bei mir is alles von vornherein nich erlaubt, bis ichs erlaub), dann müsste das doch au gehn oder? *hoff* die schweine geht das garnix an, was ich mach. soll ich jetz etwa jede fb verseuchte seite im netz meiden? die schränken meine freiheit ein, kann man das als sammelklage vorbringen und millionen an schadensersatz fordern?


----------



## King_Sony (2. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Kleiner Tipp für jeden der AdBlock hat:



> facebook.com^$third-party
> 
> facebook.net^$domain=~facebook.com
> 
> ...



Facebook blockieren | Webseiten-Infos.de


----------



## Master451 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

jetzt wo doch feststeht, dass die Heise-Lösung ok ist (hat Facebook ja bestätigt), könnten doch auch andere Seiten (z.B. PCGH) das auch machen.
Liebe Redaktion, das könntet ihr ruhig übernehmen.
Das Problem ist eigentlich sehr gut gelöst, wer will kann immer noch bewerten, muss halt 2 mal klicken


----------



## TheMF6265 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Super Idee! 
Alle, die Facebook nicht interessiert und die nichts damit zu tun haben wollen können sich sicher fühlen, dass nichts übertragen wird.
Und auch Leuten, die gerne mit Facebook interagieren wird nicht auf den Schlips getreten!
Bastel grad eh an ner Website für meinen Basketballverein und werde auf jeden Fall den jetzt vorhandenen "normalen" Like Button gegen die Version von Heise ersetzen!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn man mittels noscript zum bsp facebook generell ned erlaubt (bei mir is alles von vornherein nich erlaubt, bis ichs erlaub), dann müsste das doch au gehn oder? *hoff* die schweine geht das garnix an, was ich mach. soll ich jetz etwa jede fb verseuchte seite im netz meiden? die schränken meine freiheit ein, kann man das als sammelklage vorbringen und millionen an schadensersatz fordern?



Soweit ich das verstanden habe kann der Button nur private Informationen übertragen, wenn du gleichzeitig bei FB eingeloggt bist.


----------



## King_Sony (3. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe kann der Button nur private Informationen übertragen, wenn du gleichzeitig bei FB eingeloggt bist.


 
Nein, genau das ist eben nicht der Fall. Man weiß zwar nicht, welche Daten von FB geloggt werden, aber...


----------



## Liza (4. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Ich meine reicht es nicht, wenn man sich bei Facebook komplett ausgeloggt hat? Dann funktioniert der Gefällt Mir Button doch auch nicht mehr und es sollte dementsprechend auch nichts übermittelt werden.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## TempestX1 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



Liza schrieb:


> Ich meine reicht es nicht, wenn man sich bei Facebook komplett ausgeloggt hat? Dann funktioniert der Gefällt Mir Button doch auch nicht mehr und es sollte dementsprechend auch nichts übermittelt werden.
> 
> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre.


Nein. Der "Button" ist ein iFrame das bestimmten Code an den Browser weiterleitet und wird automatisch aufgerufen. In dem Code selbst ist eine Abfrage welche Seite aktuell geöffnet ist zudem werden Browser-Cookies (von deinen besuchten Seiten), deine IP etc. ausgelesen und an die Facebook Server geschickt und natürlich gespeichert.


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Hmm, da sollte ich mal meine Schwester fragen, ob sie in letzter Zeit viel Werbung zu Computerthemen auf Facebook gesehen hat


----------



## Liza (4. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> In dem Code selbst ist eine Abfrage welche Seite aktuell geöffnet ist zudem werden *Browser-Cookies* (von deinen besuchten Seiten), deine IP etc. ausgelesen und an die Facebook Server geschickt und natürlich gespeichert.


 
Ich hab die Speicherung Cookies an Dritte aber deaktiviert.


----------



## Dulla_Po (4. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren ob die Redaktion hier eine ähnliche Lösung berät.

Bei der letzten Kritik vom Datenschutzbeauftragten wurde sich hier ja ziemlich bedeckt gehalten.


----------



## TempestX1 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*



Liza schrieb:


> Ich hab die Speicherung Cookies an Dritte aber deaktiviert.


Von dritten. Von den "Hauptseiten" werden sie aber immernoch gespeichert und das sind alle die du ansurfst... Dem Script ist es egal ob du es deaktiviert hast oder nicht da deine IP übertragen wird und welche Seite auch aktuell geöffnet ist (mit dem Facebook Gefällt mir) somit weiß Facebook jedenfalls welche Seiten du besuchst.


----------



## KeKs (4. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Der Datenschutzt muss einfach verstärkt werden was ich mich frage wie ist der Datenschutzt in diesem Forum hier eigentlich hoffe nicht so schlimm wie bei Facebook bin gespannt ob Anonymous am 5 September Facebook töten wird.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. September 2011)

Hmm muss ich gleich mal machen.  Heise FTW! Sowas nenne ich mal Sozial engagiert.


----------



## KeKs (4. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

Ich finde Datenschutzt muss einfach wichtig sein !!


----------



## jojo0077 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

@ PCGH
Ich hoffe ihr baut das auch möglichst schnell hier ein!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Heise.de - Facebook : Zwei Klick Buttons für mehr Datenschutz*

PCGH-Update: Wir haben uns das natürlich schon angesehen und sind an einer 2-Klick-Variante interessiert. Ob und wann das umgesetzt wird, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen, da die Umsetzung nicht in meinen Zuständigkeitsbereich fällt und noch einige Dinge zu klären sind.


----------

